# Orlando, Florida: Orlando Magic Franchise



## CPIII

​


----------



## CPIII

*The 2008-2009 Orlando Magic Starting Roster*






































*Nelson, Jameer | Pietrus, Mickael | Howard, Dwight | Turkoglu, Hedo | Lewis, Rashard*












*Orlando Magic's Bench*
*
4	Battie, Tony
34 Cook, Brian
31 Foyle, Adonal
13 Gortat, Marcin
8 Johnson, Anthony
11 Lee, Courtney
10 Lue, Tyronne
7 Redick, J.J.
32 Richardson, Jeremy
29 Wilks, Mike

*
*Game Settings*
*29 Game Season
Hall Of Fame Difficulty
9 Minute Quarters / 11 Simulated Quarters
Sim Sliders*



​


----------



## CPIII

I thought it would be fun to just post my NBA 2K9 Association in here.. since it's Orlando Magic, and it's the Magic forum.

Hopefully you enjoy


----------



## CPIII

VS









*Orlando*: 23 - 27 - 27 - 25 - *102*
Hornets: 21 - 31 - 29 - 20 - 101

*Orlando Wins A Nail-Biter In New Orleans*

"D12 Posterizing Peja Stojakovic"










*Q1: The Beginning*
The Orlando Magic got off to a reasonable start to their new season. With the season fresh, and the expectations fairly high, they wanted to come out and prove they were contenders. In the beginning of the 1st, it was all Chris Paul, weaving and dishing his way through our defense. He's truly unstoppable with the ball. He made sure to get his team involved, including David West on consecutive drives, posting in the paint on Rashard Lewis. Lewis was struggling, and has been inconsistent so far on defense. On the other end, Dwight Howard was heating up, with Hedo Turkoglu scoring from mid-range, running the *SF Triple Screen*, and *Ol Reliable* a few times, to get some momentum going. The quarter ended with the Magic on top, *23-21.*

*Q2: Hornets Sting*
The Hornets came out of the 1st Quarter on fire. Going on an early 11-2 run, behind great pain penetration by a couple of role players.. Joe Smith and Rasual Butler. The Hornets had a solid lead before their bench came in, in the middle of the quarter, and with *Howard and the Magic bench* on the court, they slowly chipped away. The Magic were able to retaliate with a few late three's by *Courtney Lee*, and a solid *buzzer beater 3*, by Jameer Nelson. And the half ended with the Hornets up, *52-50.*

"Buzzer Beater By Jameer Nelson"









*Q3: Battle of the Leaders*
Both Chris Paul and Dwight Howard carried their respective teams in this quarter. *Chris Paul* was once again running their offense to perfection. Not only does he have *13 assists* in 3 quarters.. but he has 17 points also, being able to get inside, and shoot over the D. His role players are knocking down shots when they need to, and they're shooting wisely. The Magic are struggling a bit, although Howard has *23 points*, when their bench comes in, they are really *undersized*, and the likes of Peja and Butler, can shoot right over them with no issues. That was the case late in the 3rd. *J.J.Redick* got a quick pass from T.Lue, and with .7 seconds left in the 3rd, made the buzzer beating layup over David West. Hopefully that's the spark the Magic need, going into the 4th, down.. *81-77*

*Q4: Most Heart?*
The 4th Started, with the Magic having their bench on the floor, against the Hornets starters. It didn't go very well. The undersized, underachieving bench for the Magic, couldn't handle the Hornets speed or shooting. Early on, Chris Paul was quiet, thanks to Jameer Nelson, and Rashard Lewis "shutting down" their two biggest threats. But with Courtney Lee often guarding Peja Stojakovic, the mismatch was costly, giving the Hornets a 6 point lead in the middle of the quarter. But it wasn't over. Dwight Howard was determined. With consecutive blocks, and buckets, running *Ol Reliable* on a few mismatches, the Magic were back in it. With the score 88-90, the Magic ran a play to have Lewis get to the corner for the three, it was executed perfectly, and he drained it. Making it 91-90. 

Back and forth they went, with 2 minutes left, *Chris Paul was orchestrating the offense perfectly*, and with 38 seconds left, the Hornets went up by 2, *99-97*. But the Magic wouldn't give up.. Lewis had the ball and at the same time, made a little wall for J.J.Redick to get open from deep, he dished him the ball, and he *DRAINED IT*. with 25 seconds left in the game. The Magic were up by 1. *100-99.* CP3 winded the clock down.. and with 12 seconds left, drove to the hole.. attracting the defense, leaving David West open for a short jumper, and made it. With 10.4 seconds left, the Magic had to run a reliable play to get the win. Nelson got the ball, he held it for a few seconds, and ran the play.. it was to get Howard open down low, for the jam. Everything was working great, with time winding down, but the Hornets brought the double team.. Howard couldn't shoot it!! He blasted up, and got the shot off in time.. was it short? Was it off? No, it was in! With 0.2 seconds.. it was in!! The Magic won with the heroics from Dwight Howard! *102-101*











*My Thoughts:*
It was a hell of a game. And honestly, I didn't know my role players had it in them. There were about 2-3 unsung heroes tonight. Making big shots when needed. It was a good performance, and could of went either way. Tbh, I thought I lost it.. I'm so bad in the clutch lol. Great game. And can't wait for the next one.


*Orlando Key Players*
D.Howard: 29Pts / 7 Reb / 5 Blks / FG 13-23
R.Lewis: 20Pts / 10Reb / 3Ast / FG 8-11 / 3PT 3-5
H.Turkoglu: 17Pts / FG 8-16 / 3PT 1-4
J.Nelson: 6Pts / 12Ast / 4Stl / FG 2-6 / 3PT 2-4


Next Game: Charlotte Bobcats
​


----------



## Basel

Very cool if you keep this updated - nice win. Superman comes through in the clutch! :biggrin:


----------



## CPIII

*Orlando Magic Rumors*


*Are The Magic Looking For Another Power Forward?*

The Magic don't play with a true power forward in their lineup.

Rashard Lewis, a natural small forward, continues to play the role he did last season after the Magic signed him as a free agent. Hedo Turkoglu starts at the 3.

Positions are sometimes relative, and with Orlando's pop-a-shot offense, interchangeable. They probably have more flexibility than most NBA teams.

But there isn't a whole lot of depth behind Lewis, especially with power forward Brian Cook getting off to a slow start. Coach Stan Van Gundy has complained about his conditioning, and Cook --- whose strength is his shooting --- isn't shooting the ball well since he's been a Magic.

Veteran Tony Battie is back after missing all last season. Obviously still rusty, he does the dirty work --- defense, rebounding, etc. Battie also relieves Dwight Howard. Second-year pro Marcin Gortat, while athletic, isn't quite ready.

GM Otis Smith is hitting the road next week on a scouting mission of NBA teams, and he isn't going just to rack up frequent-flier miles. He knows what all the players in the league can do, but nothing replaces seeing them close up and personal. 

Smith has a surplus of shooting guards, with J.J. Redick, Anthony Johnson and Mike Wilks seemingly vulnerable to being traded.

Mike Wilks was brought in with a shot at becoming the third point guard. But he's 5-10, and the club could always use more size at the position.
​


----------



## CPIII

*Anthony Johnson Waived by the Orlando Magic*










The 34 year old, near the end of his career, wasn't getting the playing time he thought he deserved, and in addition to that, the Orlando Magic didn't need his presence anymore in the Point Guard position, as Tyronn Lue and Jameer Nelson were handling that spot, and needed to slowly chip away at the Salary CAP that they are above. The Magic thank his contribution, and hope he ends his career with a team that needs him more.

The waive should of happened before the season started, but we weren't entirely sure what we ultimately had at the 1 spot. We were over-loaded. 

​


----------



## CPIII

*Knicks and Magic Agree To Deal*

*New York Knicks Trade: *















*PF - Malik Rose | PG - Anthony Roberson*

*Orlando Magic Trade:*






















*Brian Cook | Tyronne Lue | J.J. Redick*

The Deal didn't come as a surprise to most Orlando fans, as they knew their bench was in need of some changes, and their team in general, needed more stability. They wanted to balance the team out, and not only go for a championship this year, but prepare for the years to come.

The Orlando Magic welcome Malik Rose for the Power Forward position, bringing not only championship experience, but wisdom to the players, handling certain situations, and just bringing a strong presence off the bench. Anthony Roberson will quickly be shipped out of Orlando, really just traded to get rid of some space to allow Lue from ORL, to do the same for the Knicks, as Rose will do for the Magic. And with the Knicks not having a legit SG, J.J.Redick will fit well in their run and gun offense.


Now that the Magic has cleared up some room on their squad, they can finalize some moves, and get a solid team all around going. 

Plus, although it's not a big issue yet, they got 5mill of CAP space cleared. Seems like the management knows what they're doing after all.
​


----------



## CPIII

VS










*Orlando*: 21 - 20 - 36 - 29 - *106*
Bobcats: 19 - 31 - 29 - 23 - 102


*Orlando Magic's Patience Wins Over Hungry Bobcats*










*Q1: Sluggish Start*
The Magic Starters were tired from the Hornets intense game, playing so many minutes, that they came out of the gate sluggish and fatigued. The Bobcats took advantage, getting on a *14-3* run. The bench came in, and gave them a huge spark, cutting the lead, and even pulling away at the end of the quarter. Newly recruited *Steve Francis*, and role player Jeremy Richardson made the most of their quick 1st quarter minutes, giving the Magic a 2 point lead. *21-19*.

*Q2: Big Bobcats*
With the *Magic fatigued*, the Bobcats once again controlled the quarter, and this time, the bench couldn't contain the 'Cats. They ran their plays to *perfection*, and caused mismatches the Magic couldn't handle. Dwight Howard tried to keep them in the game during the quarter, but it was no use, the Bobcats dominated with *Okafur* and *Wallace* getting inside, giving the Bobcats a *50-41* lead at the half.

*Q3: The Comeback*
With Orlando down, they needed some patience, and some execution. That came with Dwight Howard, Steve Francis, and Hedo Turkoglu. They settled the pace, and kept running the plays they knew would make the momentum shift, and it worked. Even on the defensive end, the Magic were locking up defenders, and behind *Dwight Howards amazing block*..
View My Video

The Magic were able to come back in the middle of the quarter, only down by 2, after being down by as much as *14*. The Magic played some sloppy offense and defense closing the quarter. With bad passes on one end, and bad shooting fouls on the other. But right when the Magic needed it most, Steve Francis made a *fadeaway 2* at the buzzer, closing the 3rd.. *79-77*, in favor of the Bobcats.

*Q4: Patience Is A Virtue.*
With the Magic being behind the whole game, and the Bobcats charging, it was going to be a hard-fought finish to decide the winner. Both teams came out of the 3rd Q, dishing and driving, and it was a back and forth game for most of the 4th. Solid defense by the Magic was what got them the lead. *Game changer: *After a 3 by Turkoglu, the defense stood strong, and the ball was picked off by Pietrus, and running the break down the side was Lewis, and he canned the open 3. The lead slightly grew for the Magic, and they came out on top, (thanks to the bench's 34 points) 106-102.

"Dwight Howard drawing the double, S. Francis nailing the 3"









*My Thoughts:*
It was a struggle. It really was.. Orlando isn't very good on the fastbreak defense. But thank god their fastbreak offense is great. Howard had a few problems against Okafur, but soon he weakened their interior, and pounded it in for some big baskets.. along with 5 blocks. Francis.. he really pulled through late, running pick and rolls, and driving through the D. Good win. ****ing well deserved. Orlando is tough to use.. it's either inside for a D.Howard jam, or a 3.. I'm really trying to break them into a mid-shooting team also.. diff plays and coach sliders should do it. 


The Bobcats points in the paint was bothersome.. 76 to our 48. But we're a jump shooting team, so our numbers are obviously low. But there's are too high. We played hardly any defense. And our 3 point shooting needs work, but slightly.. 12-29 from beyond the arc.



*Magic's Top Stats*
Player|Points|Rebounds|Assists|Steals|Blocks|FG|3PT
D.Howard|26|6|3|0|5|13-17|0-0
S.Francis|24|2|10|2|0|11-20|2-7
H.Turkoglu|16|0|2|1|0|6-11|4-5
R.Lewis|13|5|0|0|1|5-13|3-5
J.Nelson|8|1|6|2|0|4-8|0-4



*Bobcats Top Stats*
Player|Points|Rebounds|Assists|Steals|Blocks|FG|3PT
E.Okafor|21|9|3|1|3|10-14|0-0
G.Wallace|21|4|2|1|0|10-15|0-1
R.Bell|16|4|3|2|0|6-12|1-2
R.Felton|12|5|9|1|0|5-11|0-0











*Blastoise Player Of The Game*









Steve Francis
24 Points, 10 Assists, 2 Steals, on 11-20 Shooting, 2-7 from 3.

*Orlando Magic: (2-0) *

Next Game:







​


----------



## CPIII

*Steve "Franchise" Francis Shows Great Leadership and Skill In "Debut"*










Francis, the newly acquired point guard for the Orlando Magic, is back. With the Orlando Magic struggling to find balance on both ends of the court, and on & off the bench, Francis was brought in after a few switches and changes, to bring depth, leadership, and another element to the Magic's game.

Although he hasn't been able to stick to one team for a while, Francis, 30, is looking to stay strong, and stay healthy as an Orlando Magic this time around.

"I know things haven't gone well for me lately," Francis said, "but I'm getting another opportunity, and ya'll are gonna see us do some great things here in Orlando for the next few years."


So far so good, for the veteran guard, putting up a solid double-double in his debut with the Magic. 

"I know my place in this roster, Nelson is the younger guard who is probably going to be the starting guard for them for years to come. I'm just going to do my part for this team, give this team what it needs from me. There won't be any conflict."


Let's hope that S. Francis can continue his great performances, and be a solid contributor, in more ways than one, to the Orlando Magic team.
​


----------



## CPIII

*Tony Battie Out For 1-2 Weeks W/ Plantar Fasciitis*









*Definition:*
*Plantar fasciitis* is a painful inflammatory condition of the foot caused by excessive wear to the plantar fascia that supports the arches of the foot or by biomechanical faults that cause abnormal pronation.[1] The pain usually is felt on the underside of the heel, and is often most intense with the first steps of the day. It is commonly associated with long periods of weight bearing or sudden changes in weight bearing or activity. Obesity, weight gain, jobs that require a lot of walking on hard surfaces, shoes with little or no arch support, and inactivity are also associated with the condition.

With Battie out for a while, Malike Rose and Adonal Foyle will be getting a few more minutes during games, behind Dwight Howard and Power Forward Rashard Lewis.

The Magic will not ruse Battie's return, and plan to go through the injury with ease, and no urgent moves.

"We want Battie healthy before anything. We aren't risking any wins with him out. That's not saying he isn't important. We just believe in our team that he have." Coach, Stan Van Gundy





​


----------



## CPIII

*
Magic Blowout the Mavericks Behind Howard and Francis; In Home Season Opener*

(2-0) *106*







@







*124* (2-0)









Dwight Howard's hook-shot over Erick Dampier In the Magic's huge 2nd half

Teams|1Q|2Q|3Q|4Q|OT|Final
Mavericks|21|36|24|25|0|106
Magic|26|23|45|30|0|124



*Orlando Top Stats*
Player|Points|Rebounds|Assists|Steals|Blocks|TO|FG|3PT|FT
D.Howard|30|16|4|3|2|2|14-22|0-0|2-5
S.Francis|24|1|4|2|0|3|8-16|2-7|6-6
M.Pietrus|15|3|1|0|0|1|6-12|3-4|0-0
J.Nelson|14|0|8|4|0|4|5-8|3-5|1-1
H,Turkoglu|14|4|3|2|0|0|3-11|3-9|5-5


*
Mavericks Top Stats*
Player|Points|Rebounds|Assists|Steals|Blocks|TO|FG|3PT|FT
D.Nowitzki|19|9|1|1|1|4|9-13|0-1|1-1
E.Dampier|14|8|1|0|1|4|7-10|0-0|0-0
J.Kidd|13|4|12|2|1|1|6-12|1-3|0-0
J.J.Barea|9|1|12|2|0|2|4-8|1-2|0-0


*My Thoughts:*
Great game for my home opener. My team relies on the 3-ball way too much, and again, gave up too much inside. Francis is playing a lot of minutes, but he's working it... god damn. Turkoglu needs to step it up.. he was garbage tonight. I usually try to get Howard going early, and when I force it.. he sucks.. so I need to be patient with him, because once he's on.. the double comes, and things open up.










*Tyranitar Of The Game*









*Dwight Howard*

*Next Game*







​


----------



## CPIII

I realized I just can't do all that writing.. like I did in the first game. Way too time consuming, and uploading so many images from xbox to 2ksite takes a while. Averages out to like.. 3 hours per game.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Anthony Johnson got waived! :yay:


Anyways good stuff CPIII, but I don't like that you traded away JJ! :azdaja:


----------



## dominikan_balla1

Man i was confused for a second and thought that anthony really got waived. then i was like wait nevermind this isn't real.


----------



## CPIII

After the mavs game.. I realized redick was a better choice than Lee. Im regretting it. Im sorry man.. But trades were nessesary! Lol. Thanks forthe comments.


----------



## Blue

Good stuff. Do you play on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Basel

You're going down in your next game against the Lakers! :biggrin:


----------



## CPIII

*
Los Angeles Lakers Paint All Over The Orlando Magic*

(2-1) *122 *







@







*99 *(3-0)









Kobe gets into the paint with ease, as the Lakers score 78 PIP



*Magic's Top Stats*
Player|Points|Rebounds|Assists|Steals|Blocks|FG|3PT|FT
D.Howard|26|8|2|1|3|13-24|0-1|0-1
S.Francis|16|1|7|5|0|6-14|2-7|2-2
R.Lewis|18|6|2|4|0|8-15|2-3|0-0
J.Nelson|2|2|9|1|0|0-3|0-3|2-2



*Lakers' Top Stats*
Player|Points|Rebounds|Assists|Steals|Blocks|FG|3PT|FT
A.Bynum|22|4|2|6|2|11-17|0-0|0-0
K.Bryant|20|1|12|0|1|9-16|0-2|2-2
D.Fisher|18|3|6|0|1|6-8|6-6|0-0


^almost everyone ended up in double digits..

*My Thoughts:*
We need big men. We need a presence other than Howard. We need Lee to start making shots. We need to stop relying on the 3 ball (7-25). We need to penetrate more. We need to stop this.. (below)


















*Snorlax Of The Game*









*Andrew Bynum*

Next Game:









​


----------



## CPIII

Got my ***.. kicked.. hard.

Basel, you called it man..


----------

